# Kaffismiðja Íslands



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Kaffismiðjan is a cozy café in down town Reykjavík, the capital of Iceland. Founded in 2008, but has a reputation like it´s been around for a while. Serves only single origin espressos and has a La marzocco beauty two group GB5, a Dalla Corte Evolution and two Mazzer grinders. You´ve got top baristas serving you one of the best coffee you can buy in Iceland and it´s a plus that they are all good looking.

In the shop they have a pink roaster, only one in the world! And they also have a coffee sch&#8230;

More...


----------

